# Unofficial BLD Relay Records



## pinser (Mar 5, 2018)

After Team Europe's 8-man and 4-man BLD relay UWRs, I figured it was a good time to make a doc to keep track of the records as well as establish some rules.

The doc can be found here:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Ljp5mKzbR34I6Od-l3JmlPD4RgiqeJoJ_n34XIwjvlc/edit?usp=sharing


----------

